# 1969 Evinrude 9.5 hp. Model#9922S



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 10, 2010)

I guess that it is outboard time now.I've never really worked on an outboard before.I picked up a very cheap,but good looking 1969 Evinrude 9.5 hp.It has'nt been abused and there are no bad dents or even scrapes in the skeg or the prop.I'm going to start with an impeller and changing the lower unit lube before I do anything else.I'm trying to get a manual right now through our buddy Jim here at TinBoats.com.Hope it works out.The model # says that it is a shortshaft,that's why I got it,but it still looks a little long to me.We'll see.I posted pics of it on my build thread at the end of page 3.Think one of you knowledgable guys could take a gander and tell me what you think?Thanks.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 16, 2010)

The extension piece in the middle of the shaft is an exhaust part.Does anyone know what kind of paint they use on that from the factory to withstand heat?I took it off and it had two bolts snap off.One on the bottom that goes to the lower unit and one one the top that goes to the motor head.I guess that I have to try to easy out them.








Here's the lower unit all put back together and working flawlessly.


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like a good old motor.

I doubt the paint will get that hot running in the water.
If you are worried you could use grill paint.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 16, 2010)

That extension piece is right at the waterline,maybe half in and half out.There was no paint whatsoever on it.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Dec 16, 2010)

Does the extension come off to make it a short shaft? Are the drive shaft and shifter extended? It looks like if you put it together without that piece it would be a short shaft.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought of doing that myself.I would have to get a shorter driveshaft and shifter rod.Probably something with the exhaust too.I think a jackplate would be cheaper,lol.


----------



## ultra353 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your serial # of 9922 indicates it is a 1969 and it originally being a short shaft model-"22" whereas 9923 would indicate a long shaft. If your going to convert it back to the short your gonna need the short driveshaft, water tube and shift rod which can be usually be located on ebay. Also on your lower unit it looks like you have already used a self etching primer for the aluminum. For the paint i would just use an acrylic lacquer paint, it should easily withstand the heat as they painted the whole motor with same paint.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks ultra.I'm going to leave it a longshaft and use it until it can't be used no more,lol.Everything is in great shape and should last awhile.I'm in the process of making a 6" jackplate with a 3" setback for it.


----------

